# My other bird



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

My lovely other bird Squawky Macaw has been with me for several years now. He talks like mad and can do a lot of funny tricks and dancing. But he has been very silent since Peta arrived. Hardly moves either. Once Peta was flying around out of cage and landed on his head, but not much response even then. Could he be jealous? Here he is with a favourite cracker treat earlier before Peta arrived. Should I be worried?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, I don't think you need to worry, Squawky will surely get used to Peta and since he is a special kind of macaw they can even play together and share the cracker.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

lol I almost thought at first it was a real macaw hehehe.its so cute.I think squawky won't mind his new friend lol.this made my day lol.thanks for sharing.Blessings :blue throat:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

That's such a big relief! I thought perhaps because of missing the quarantine, he was really ill with something.
It will be great to watch them play together, if you really think that's safe. Didn't think a cracker was too good for budgies? :dunno:
Will keep you posted with the progress.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Do you think it would help him to replace his batteries? Or would that completely freak him out? Just don't know what to do.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

New batteries sure would be energizing for him! :laughing:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you for your advice, Pegg. It really helps to have support for these difficult decisions. It involves serious internal surgery so perhaps I should get some new batteries first.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol, Ann!  Your Macaw is precious! 

I actually think you should be very careful when letting these too interact. Don't forget how small budgies are!!! And they might fight over the cracker and it could be a disaster!!!! 
And I hope these two aren't sharing a cage! :O


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a wonderful post! Squawky is a very handsome fellow.
I imagine since he's needing serious internal surgery at the moment the problem has inhibited his activity quite a bit.

Perhaps after the surgery if you begin spending a bit more time with Squawky he'll come to realize Peta can be a good friend to him. (I'm sure he's very jealous of her currently).

I look forward to seeing more pictures of your two beauties soon!
:blue throat:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sure Squawky will do just fine during the surgery and surely it'll help him to find his voice a little more  

Peeta will likely love getting to know him and perhaps he'll even share his cracker with her! :fingerx:

I look forward to hearing how the two get on!


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Therm said:


> Lol, Ann!  Your Macaw is precious!
> 
> I actually think you should be very careful when letting these too interact. Don't forget how small budgies are!!! And they might fight over the cracker and it could be a disaster!!!!
> And I hope these two aren't sharing a cage! :O


Thanks for the warning, Therm. To be honest, I don't think Squawks could get his head inside Peta's cage, let alone any more of him, so no danger there.
I am really looking forward to hearing his pretty cackle voice again, especially his funny little "falling asleep" thing I've really missed. If he'll let me, I'll video him doing it. Perhaps Peta will join in? Though I suspect, by the 20th time, he will probably rather die!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, I can't wait to see a video! :fingerx: :jumping:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ann, I love this thread ! How cute. I'd love to see Squawky being active again after his surgery, and interacting with his tiny budgie friend!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh how adorable is Squawky!!! 
I'm sure he and Peta will become great friends and that the two of them will be screeching the house down in no time! :laughing:

:blue throat::yellow:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Squawky is so fluffy and adorable! I bet his poops are easy to manage...


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you all for your great support. I would do one of those multi-quote messages with individual responses if I had worked out how by now. Ignorant!

I was feeling so dreadful about the missing quarantine period but now am quite optimistic that things will go well. I hope so anyway. I have the new batteries now and am steeling myself to Do the Surgery. I will do it in a different room, away from Peta's delicate eyes in case she faints. Mind you, I may well. Wish me luck...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The very best of luck as you undertake this dangerous operation. I know you are well-suited to handle the stress.
It is good you are taking the proper precautions not to upset little Peta during the procedure.

Here is the link to teach you how to do "multi-quotes".

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/29273-how-multi-quote-posts.html*


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks FaeryBee! Will go study that after the OP!
When I've calmed down.
If everything goes as hoped. 
Which it might.
:001_rolleyes:


----------

